
Update on the coronapanic fueled by Imperial College - notlukesky
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2020/03/26/update-on-the-coronapanic-fueled-by-imperial-college/
======
jtbayly
I'd recommend this article instead:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22696603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22696603)

